# What SAT II scores will get me into a good medical college?



## nabihah92 (Feb 14, 2012)

I wanted to know what scores on the SAT II will get me into decent med schools in Pakistan? Does anyone know what colleges will accept scores in 600s, or 700s?
Thanks


----------



## nabihah92 (Feb 14, 2012)

Also, can anyone who goes to Shifa tell me what their SAT II scores were?

Please, can someone give me any kind of info?


----------



## nabihah92 (Feb 14, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

i got a 700 and 750 in chem and phy (ill take bio in june). dont know whats enough but i hop its helpful as a comparison. btw if u try getting into shifa as a foreign student, the fees is $20,000 so its better if u appear for the local entry test in pak. and i know the local entry test is based in sat as well. all the best


----------



## nabihah92 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thank you for replying. If I do take the local test will there me more competition?


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

well...there's more competition but there are also alot more seats so it kinda neutralizes it a bit. coz i know some people who applied to most colleges in the islamabad/rawalpindi area. most of them got into shifa on the basis of the local test although nearly all of them did appear in the SAT II tests. when i called them up, they said usually students who get 80% or higher on average make it through. but thats shifa, a few did get into amc through sat but they were really good students. only 1 got into aku.

oh and forgot, i lied!#eek (sorry) to get a national fee structure in shifa, u need to do islamiyat, urdu and pak. studies in high school. i did coz i just came this year after doing it. but if u can get into public colleges, their foreign fee structure is also very low so its no problem. and really its not that hard to get in a public college somewhere coz there are quite a few recognized ones. only u might have to go to another city.

there is actually alot of competition in sat because most local students give the exam as well. hope this helps#grin


----------

